# 5 Điều Cơ Bản Và Nhất Thiết Khi Chọn Ngôi Nhà Mới.



## Nguyentra110 (6 Tháng chín 2016)

_Nắm chắc 5 điều dưới đây sẽ khiên ngôi nhà của bạn trường tồn theo thời gian, và không bị mất giá._

Khi mua nhà ai cũng muốn có một ngôi nhà ở trung tâm để thuận tiện cho việc đi lại, và sử dụng những dịch vụ ở ngay gần ngôi nhà đó. Nhưng cái gì cũng có hai mặt của nó, dưới đây là 5 khoảng cách “vàng” giúp bạn chọn những ngôi nhà giá trị cả về hiện tại lẫn tương lai.

Lựa chọn nhà ở trung tâm.

Những ngôi nhà ở trung tâm là một vị trí lý tưởng cho sựa lựa chọn của bạn. Đây sẽ là một khoảng cách tuyệt vời giúp giá trị bất động sản không những không bị mất giá mà nó còn ngày càng tăng giá khi nền kinh tế phát triển. Những ngôi nhà ở trung tâm là nơi có thể di chuyển đến những vị trí khác một cách dễ dàng, giao thông thuận tiện. Đây cũng là nơi gần các khu trung tâm thương mại, nơi mua sắm nên rất thuận tiện cho mọi nhà. Những ngôi nhà sở hữu vị trí này thường có giá bán rất cao, nhưng cũng là một vị trí được nhiều người săn đón.

Ven nội ô thành phố

Nếu như không sở hữu được những ngôi nhà ở trung tâm thì những ngôi nhà ven nội ô thành phố cũng giúp khách hàng mua nhà có được sự “thuận tiện” không kém. Có 3 phân khúc về bán kinh vàng giúp cho khách hàng có thể lựa chọn tuỳ theo túi tiền của mình. Với những dự án nhà ở cao cấp, có bán kính cách trung tâm thành phố từ 3-5km. Phân khúc này thường dành cho những khách hàng có thu nhập cao. Những dự án nhà ở tầm trung dành cho những người có thu nhập khá trở lên sẽ có bán kinh dao động từ 7-10km, cự ly này cũng sẽ vẫn thuận tiện cho khách hàng, chỉ có điều, khách hàng phải di chuyển xa hơn một chút. Còn đối với những dự án bình dân, cự ly cho những ngôi nhà thường xa hơn hẳn.  Với bán kính lên đến 20- 25km, những ngôi nhà ngoại ô thành phố sẽ giúp bạn có được một ngôi nhà với giá rẻ hơn nhưng muốn sử dụng những dịch vụ tiện ích cần nhiều thời gian di chuyển hơn.







Bật mí 5 khoảng cách "vàng" khi lựa chọn nhà ở mới

Những dự án nhà ở  này đều được hưởng lợi trực tiếp từ  giao thông thuận lợi, nên việc di chuyển 20-25km, dù có hơi mất thời gian, tuy nhiên, việc di chuyển đó cũng rất đễ dàng và phù hợp với những đối tượng khách hàng không thích sự bọn chen, nhộn nhịp nơi thành thị.

Lấy công trình dịch vụ, các tuyến hạ tầng giao thông làm cột mốc.

Các công trình dịch vụ tiện ích ở đây gồm có trung tâm thương mại, khu vui chơi, giải trí. Các khu unhà ở gần trung tâm này thường có giá cao, nên việc lựa chọn cách đến 5km là một cự ly quá “đẹp” giúp các gia đình được tận hưởng.

Những căn nhà gần chợ, gần các hàng quán bán đồ cũng sẽ tạo những điền kiện cho khách hàng lựa chọn mua nhà bởi những lợi ích mà nó mang lại. Bên cạnh đó, nhà gần bễn xe khách, xe bus cũng là một lựa chọn lý tưởng dành cho mọi người.

Với những khoảng cách lựa chịn gần bến xe là thuận lợi nhưng gần những đường cao tốc quá cũng mang đến cho khách hàng những điều kiện bất lợi vì phải chịu tiếng xe ồn, khói bụi…

Bán kính an toàn cách khu công nghiệp là 5km

Khu công nghiệp sẽ mang đến cho người dân việc làm(trong khu công nhiệp và kinh doanh những dịch vụ xung quanh), nhưng nó cũng đưa đến những bất lợi về ô  nhiễm môi trường, tắc đường, tệ nạn… Vì vậy, lựa chọn khoảng cách phù hợp từ nhà của bạn đến khu công nghiệp là một điều cực kì quan trọng, và khoảng cách phù hợp gợi ý cho bạn là 5km.

Hướng đô thị hoá trong tương lai

Mua nhà ở không chỉ là phục vụ cho nhu cầu ở hiện tại mà nó còn cả một quãng thời gian dài ohias trước. Với xu hướng đô thị hoá đang ngày càng phát triển mở rộng ra khu ngoại thành, việc lựa chọn một ngôi nhà, một vị trí đắc địa trong tương lai cũng sẽ mang lại cho bạn những quyết định đúng đắn, làm cho giá trị ngôi nhà của bạn không bị mất đi trong tương lai.

Những khoảng cách “vàng”, khoảng cách phù hợp sẽ giúp bạn có được một ngôi nhà ở ưng ý và không bị giảm giá trị theo thời gian. Những lựa chọn phù hợp sẽ giúp cho cuộc sống của khách hàng và gia đình trở nên đẹp hơn mỗi ngày.


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

cũng khó vì còn tùy túi tiền nữa


----------

